# Sound über HDMI und Klinke Gleichzeitig



## -Loki- (3. November 2012)

*Sound über HDMI und Klinke Gleichzeitig*

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.
Ich habe zusätzlich zu meinen Monitor mein Ferseher an den PC angeschlossen. Jetzt kann ich aber den Sound nur entweder über meine Boxen (Klinke) oder über den Ferseher (HDMI) laufen lassen. Ich würde aber gerne den Sound über beides ausgeben lassen. Bis jetzt habe ich nur die möglichkeit gefunden das über den Realtek Stereomixer zu relisieren. Dadurch entsteht aber eine sehr unschöne asynchronität zwichen Boxen und Fehrnseher von ein paar ms.
Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich den Ton synchron über Boxen und Fehrnseher hinbekomme?


----------



## -Loki- (7. November 2012)

*AW: Sound über HDMI und Klinke Gleichzeitig*

Knapp 150 hits und keiner hat eine Idee?


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2012)

*AW: Sound über HDMI und Klinke Gleichzeitig*

Das wird nicht gehen. Du könntest höchstens beim Fernseher schauen, ob Du beim Ton einen Ausgleich einstellen kannst.


Wozu brauchst Du das aber denn überhaupt?


----------



## soth (7. November 2012)

*AW: Sound über HDMI und Klinke Gleichzeitig*

Da wird der Treiber wahrscheinlich irgendeinen Unfug anstellen.

Probier es mal mit Virtual Audio Cable - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Probier es mal mit Virtual Audio Cable - Download - CHIP Online



Das hat den kleinen Nachteil dass es 50€ kostet. Nach allem was ich mal in die Richtung recherchiert hatte gibt es aber keine Alternative wenn man mehrere Soundkarten gleichzeitig nutzen will.

Für den ganz konkreten Fall hier würde ich erst mal nach einem Audio Out am Fernseher suchen.


----------



## soth (8. November 2012)

*AW: Sound über HDMI und Klinke Gleichzeitig*

Die Shareware Version beinhaltet aber den Audio Repeater, was für diesen Zweck ausreichen würde. Das eigentliche VirtualCable wird gar nicht benötigt.
Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur einige Male mit der Software gespielt, konnte aber in dieser Hinsicht keine Einschränkungen feststellen...


----------

